

Stop writing meaningful things on Facebook - albertobrandao
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/c3559e174b24

======
vinceguidry
Maintaining a blog is real work, even the "archive of stuff you've said,"
variety. You have to pick a platform, learn the ins and outs, figure out
hosting, domain name, all of that. There's way too much stuff to do and track
for that to be a viable solution to this problem.

We need a solution for sharing that isn't centralized and that anyone can use.
Unfortunately I don't see the next-gen open source sharing app getting big
anytime soon, seeing as how even now the mainstream public will ignore
anything open-source (read: hard) in favor of a mediated, closed platform.

Complaining and moralizing isn't going to change this. If it was, we'd be
actually listening to Stallman instead of going, "oh yeah, he was right about
that," every couple of months.

~~~
albertobrandao
I can't agree with you. Setting up and using a tumblr is way easier than using
facebook or your email account. Same goes for a wordpress and blogger, not
even mentioning medium (where i write right now).

------
RobotCaleb
It's asking me to sign in with twitter. Is that the joke? Because the same
thing happens when I visit Facebook (only, to sign in with Facebook).

~~~
RobotCaleb
When I revisited it just now it didn't want me to sign in. What am I missing?

------
FireBeyond
There are multiple tools that allow someone to post to multiple services at
once, WordPress, Facebook, Tumblr, and the like.

There's nothing wrong with posting meaningful things on Facebook, G+, or
whatever. Just keep track of the things that mean something to you.

